# Lonely hearts ad



## Northerner




----------



## LisaLQ

LOL!


----------



## HelenP

PMSL !!!  

xx


----------



## Steff

HAHAHA silly ol me had to let the penny drop a good few reads in.im horrified as i was told off for using texts speak yet here we are reading between the lines PMSL


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> HAHAHA silly ol me had to let the penny drop a good few reads in.im horrified as i was told off for using texts speak yet here we are reading between the lines PMSL



heeheeee....did you get any replies northe?


----------



## falcon123

Clever! It did not get blocked like Tom's blog.


----------



## rawtalent

Good one. I've seen this before with a slightly different caption.....  Read only words beginning with:  capitalA
                               lower case f
                               lower case p

We could go on.......then again, i'm not sure i know what a fucschia is?


----------



## Caroline

rawtalent said:


> Good one. I've seen this before with a slightly different caption.....  Read only words beginning with:  capitalA
> lower case f
> lower case p
> 
> We could go on.......then again, i'm not sure i know what a fucschia is?



A fuschia is a flower, it's pink and dangly, do a google search to find a picture of one.

the advert was clever too...


----------



## Peter C

Caroline said:


> A fuschia is a flower, it's pink and dangly, .



"pink and dangly" - that phrase should have been in the ad surely
Most of us know what a fuchsia ( not fuschia) is, rawtalent was pointing out the mispelling in the joke .


----------



## Steff

Peter C said:


> "pink and dangly" - that phrase should have been in the ad surely
> we all know what a fuschia is luv, rawtelent was pointing out the mispelling that made the joke work.



Sorry im in the minority or thick but i did not know Peter.


----------



## Steff

Dont answer that actually i think im in minority lol


----------

